# Space Marines Battles - Ullanor Campaign



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

as it looks doubtful to really feature in the HH series i was thinking that this could be a really juicey story for the SMB series. this could possibly be at least a trilogy seeing as the campaign went on for such a long time and featured so many of the greatest heroes of the imperium.

so if it was made into a set of novels what would you like to see in this campaign or what do you expect to happen that might have a bearing on other fluff?


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

It could happen for the HH series it doesnt seem like BL is in any rush to get to terra though as least we seem to finally be done with istvaan 3 and 5 tellings


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

It would be cool if an Ullanor novel was brought out (in the HH series) alongide the Emperor/Horus stand off novel. The start and end of the heresy side by side.


----------

